# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الخميس 19 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 19 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها 
(Thursday 19.III.2015 (GMT+1  UEFA Europa League 
19:00 Dinamo Kiev - Everton
TV ZIMBO
Eutelsat 10°E - 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD
UKRAINA-SD
-Astra 4.8°E -12130 V 27500 -Biss
ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
ITV 4
-Astra 28.2°E -12545 H 22000 -FTA
TM 2 (ORTM 2
-Intelsat 31.5°W -12344 V 2120 -FTA
GBS Kenya
-Eutelsat 10°E -3729 R 10321 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-band
TV 3 Ghana
-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa
TV Moçambique 1
-Eutelsat 10°E -10748 V 4000-FTA (DVB-S2
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band 
21:05 Torino - Zenit St. Petersburg
HTB(NTV Russia)
-Azerspace 46°E -11135 H 27500 -FTA
-Yamal 54.9E -12604 V 16080 -FTA
-ABS 75°E -11105 H 43200 -FTA 
21:05 Besiktas - Club Brugge KV
Star TV Turkey
-Eutelsat 7°E -11617 V 30000 -CW(DigiTurk
-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
AZTV Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss 
21:05 Ajax Amsterdam - Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk
2+2
-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss 
21:05 Internazionale- Wolfsburg
Kabel Eins
-Astra 19.2°E -12545 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 19.2°E -12051 V 27500 -FTA
W9 Suisse
-Eurobird 9°E -12034 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
RTRS
-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA
Ant-1
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12701 H 13960 -Biss (DVB-S2
ORF Eins HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11303 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital)(DVB-S2
ORF Eins
-Astra 19.2°E -12692 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital
Canale 5
-Hotbird 13°E -11373 H 29900 -FTA (Possible Encrypted
ITV 4
-Astra 28.2°E -12545 H 22000 -FTA
Bolivia TV
-Intelsat 55.5°W-3759 H 2963 -FTA (C-Band
-Intelsat 55.5°W-3763 H 3000 -FTA (DVB-S2) (C-Band  Tunisian League 
14:00 Espérance Sportive de Tunis - Avenir Sportif de la Marsa
Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 
-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band
-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA  Saudi League first division 
16:30 AlEttifaq-Al-Draih
Saudi Sports 1
-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA
Saudi Sport-1 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA  Copa Libertadores 
02:00 Sao Paulo Futebol Clube -San Lorenzo
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2  African Youth Cup 2015 
18:00 Mali-Senegal
RTS1
-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band  
..................... 
(Friday 20.03.2015( GMT+1  Copa Libertadores 
00:00 River Plate - Juan Aurich - Peru
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
Sport 1 Russia
-Horizons 85.2°E -12000 H 28000-FTA

----------

